# Question For The Experts



## andro (15/7/14)

What is better for a mod pwm or direct current? 
As well some explanation will be appreciated


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/14)

I would say its a matter of personal preference, what style of vaping you prefer. I'm no expert on this so I can't really give you sound advice here. I get the feeling you are considering a provari? If it appeals to you, if the thought of buying one keeps you awake at night and if you can afford it, go for it. However if you don't like it it's going to take some time for it to move in the classifieds.


----------



## andro (15/7/14)

No im not in the market for a provari . Im building my own mod at the moment . The question is related to a video that i saw about vicious ant mod 100 w i think and the guy was moaning about the fact that was not theright current . He actually compared to a vamo


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/7/14)

andro said:


> What is better for a mod pwm or direct current?
> As well some explanation will be appreciated


 
Geez, okay there's some electronic orientated guys who could probably explain this better, but PWM (pulse width modulation) or PDM (pulse duration modulation) works like this basically.

If the globe of the light in your room was your coil and you flip your light switch very fast, that's kind of what's happening to your coil. The average voltage and current fed to the load is controlled by turning the switch between supply and load on and off at a fast pace. This happens very fast, but of course this means there is a high and a low.

Is this gap between the high and the low enough to make a difference? I have no idea.
But that rattlesnake sound is enough to drive me insane.

IMO if you were using things like Vivi Nova's and what not PWM is probably better. 
You're not going to be using this for drippers or rebuildables. I see no reason why you'd want to.

Anyway I should probably not even be answering this, but since it's late and no one is on, thought I'd share what I think I know.

I'm more of the "build as low as you can, push button, observe that the world is still there, push button again... vape" kind of ape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/7/14)

andro said:


> No im not in the market for a provari . Im building my own mod at the moment . The question is related to a video that i saw about vicious ant mod 100 w i think and the guy was moaning about the fact that was not theright current . He actually compared to a vamo


 
That was funny.
Vienna Vapor I think he's called.
Said something like: "I paid 600 euros for a mod that sounds like a f@cking Vamo"

I fell off my chair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (15/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> That was funny.
> Vienna Vapor I think he's called.
> Said something like: "I paid 600 euros for a mod that sounds like a f@cking Vamo"
> 
> I fell off my chair.


Yep was the same video


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

From what I have read there is also a difference in what is delivered to your coil. At the same wattage a PWM mod will give a different vape to the vape from a direct current mod. And I have seen it on this forum a few times where mech mod peeps have said the unadulterated power from their mods are just different and better. 

The newer electronic mods (Sigelei 20/30 W / Hana 30 W, IPV 50 W etc) all have direct current. So, seems the way to go.

@drew is quite the expert on this and could probably tell you much more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/7/14)

IMO, and from what I have seen in my vaping time thus far is that PWM was one of the main arguments for people choosing mechs over digimods.

From what I have read, my understanding is that with PWM power is delivered to the coil then dropped then upped then dropped etc, kind of like a wave like motion. This is done to ensure that the coil is always drawing the right kinda watts as the heat of the coil affects resistance in the coil.

IMO one of the reasons why mechs are "superior" vs PWM devices is that its a "purer" vape. So what does that mean??? Well the coil will pull as much as it needs from the battery to operate optimally. What you will notice is that the temperature of the vape will go from cooler to warmer as you keep the fire button down (noticeable when the mod has been standing for a while, allowing the coil to cool completely, then vaping).

As there is no break in the power being delivered to the coil it "hits harder".

This is all my personal experience and hope that you found the info useful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RATZ (16/7/14)

All the above replies are mostly correct. The pwm is pulsing the power at a very high rate to keep it constant. A mech mod just keeps getting hotter and hotter, kinda like holding the accelerator peddle down to the floor.

The best way I can think to explain pwm is search YouTube for led cube. Ignore the dancing lights and pay attention to how they fade in and out. The brightness is controlled via pwm. Modern chips can pulse in excess of 14k times per second. This is why you don't see the flickering. I have a feeling that a lot of the difference between regulated mods has to do with the length of the duty cycle. Or how often the on/off per second.

sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (16/7/14)

Yes the frequency of the chip which is one of the main reasons a provari is superior to other regulated mods of the same wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

